# Got my first Pinarello, I'm in love!



## Sammy Leopold (Aug 1, 2012)

Meet Francesca, my new Pinarello Rokh! She arrived a few days ago, finally got to take her out today! It was a dream of mine to one day own an actual Pinarello. I know she's not top of the line like some of the bikes on here, but she's all mine and I love her! Thanks to everyone for all your advice while I was in the shopping stage!


----------



## proy (Sep 7, 2004)

Congratulations. Very nice bike.


----------



## Juzzy004 (Mar 8, 2012)

Welcome to the family! Nice looking ride there mate - congrats. Wishing you many years of enjoyment on her.


----------



## paolosauler (Apr 16, 2011)

nice!!!


----------



## aureliajulia (May 25, 2009)

Beautiful! Glad you like it!!!!

I call mine 'The Beast' because it forces me to go go go.


----------



## Bill Bikie (Jul 24, 2010)

*Nice color scheme*

I've had several new bike over the years so I think I can relate to your happiness. Don't be insulted (and why should you), but are you female? The name Sammy can go either way. I was wondering because women generally have a smaller relationship between the saddle and the handlebar, which is what your bike shows. Most riders will have the seat a little higher than the bar.


----------



## aureliajulia (May 25, 2009)

Bill Bikie said:


> I've had several new bike over the years so I think I can relate to your happiness. Don't be insulted (and why should you), but are you female? The name Sammy can go either way. I was wondering because women generally have a smaller relationship between the saddle and the handlebar, which is what your bike shows. Most riders will have the seat a little higher than the bar.


Huh?

If my legs were shorter, I'd have a lower saddle height too. I'm 5'7, inseam 33.5 (almost).
Saddle height from center of the bottom bracket to top of the saddle 73 cm. And I'm definitely female.  The bike is a size 51.5.

Also, the Rokh has a higher head-tube than the Quattro.

Oh, and the ugly white cages are gone. Replaced with sleek red. Though they are only Zefal (non-Velomenatti!!!). But they look great.


----------



## PinarelloGirl (Aug 26, 2012)

I'm so happy for you! You made a great choice.


----------



## PinarelloGirl (Aug 26, 2012)

Sammy Leopold said:


> Meet Francesca, my new Pinarello Rokh! She arrived a few days ago, finally got to take her out today! It was a dream of mine to one day own an actual Pinarello. I know she's not top of the line like some of the bikes on here, but she's all mine and I love her! Thanks to everyone for all your advice while I was in the shopping stage!


Congratulations! She is a beauty.


----------



## Sammy Leopold (Aug 1, 2012)

Thank you for the kind words everyone. I am thrilled! @Bill...I am a male, however, I am 5'8" and about 5' of me is torso, read: I have short legs. Also I like to ride a little lower because where I live, Tampa, FL, it is very dangerous to ride and I like my center of gravity to be a little lower, so I can control the bike a little better when I am trying to be run off the road by drivers. Yes that has happened to me here in Tampa! Also Sammy & Leopold are my cats!  @Julia...5'7" and 33.5 inseam? we are opposites, you are all legs! I like the color of your bike!


----------



## aureliajulia (May 25, 2009)

Sammy Leopold said:


> Thank you for the kind words everyone. I am thrilled! @Bill...I am a male, however, I am 5'8" and about 5' of me is torso, read: I have short legs. Also I like to ride a little lower because where I live, Tampa, FL, it is very dangerous to ride and I like my center of gravity to be a little lower, so I can control the bike a little better when I am trying to be run off the road by drivers. Yes that has happened to me here in Tampa! Also Sammy & Leopold are my cats!  @Julia...5'7" and 33.5 inseam? we are opposites, you are all legs! I like the color of your bike!




Took a long time to figure out my bike fit. Women with long legs generally have shorter arms. I need a long reach and saddle height. So I mix the supposed traits of a mens and women's bike. What size is your bike again? Mine is 51.5. I assume yours is much larger?


----------



## Sammy Leopold (Aug 1, 2012)

nope mine is a 52 and it fits very well!


----------



## Davidbshinn (Aug 29, 2012)

Hello,
Me too. I just got this FP Quattro over the weekend and here's a picture of it from my first climb. I love the responsiveness and comfort of this bike.


----------



## Bill Bikie (Jul 24, 2010)

*B on B...love it!*



Davidbshinn said:


> Hello,
> Me too. I just got this FP Quattro over the weekend and here's a picture of it from my first climb. I love the responsiveness and comfort of this bike.


Perhaps only another cyclist can relate to the joy of getting a new road bike, especially a Pinarello. It'll be really fun when you go on a group ride and watch the Trek and Cannondale owners drool. There is nothing wrong with either of these bikes, it's just that their not Pinarellos.

If you think your Quatro is responsive now, wait til you get a lighter set of wheels. Is that the easy fit model or regular. Looks like a 53? You can use a couple of bottle cages also. I'd go with black cages with red trim. Surprised the shop didn't throw in a couple.


----------



## Sammy Leopold (Aug 1, 2012)

That's a nice looking bike, David! I agree, the responsiveness is amazing, one other thing I have noticed is that I feel a lot more confident on this bike. I am not sure why though? I can lean into turns without breaking, I am now comfortable (and now prefer) riding in the drops, and just feel like this bike is an extension of me. Is this my imagination or is there something in the construction/design of Pinarellos that make me feel this way? Bill, any wheel suggestions? I have been looking at a set of Boyd Cycling Vitesse alloy wheels. Are you familiar with these?


----------



## aureliajulia (May 25, 2009)

Sammy Leopold said:


> That's a nice looking bike, David! I agree, the responsiveness is amazing, one other thing I have noticed is that I feel a lot more confident on this bike. I am not sure why though? I can lean into turns without breaking, I am now comfortable (and now prefer) riding in the drops, and just feel like this bike is an extension of me. Is this my imagination or is there something in the construction/design of Pinarellos that make me feel this way?


Yes yes and yes! But I don't know what causes it. The geometry? Asymmetry? It's stable, responsive, comfortable, and fast. Definitely why I bought it. 

I'm looking at custom wheels when I get ready to upgrade. There are several makers that friends have recommended. And you can get a great set for a surprisingly reasonable price.


----------



## Sammy Leopold (Aug 1, 2012)

That's why I am looking at a set of Boyds...check out their website Boyd Cycling - High Performance Wheels You Can Afford
They are a company but still small enough to feel custom. I have exchanged several emails with the owner Boyd Johnson, and he answered all of my questions and quickly too. A return email usually only takes a few hours and he answers in detail. The prices seem very reasonable for the weight. Since I don't have the need for carbon wheels, I am very interested in the Vitesse. What are you looking at? What do you think of the Fulcrum 5's that came on the bike?


----------



## shinntonic (Aug 1, 2011)

Bill Bikie said:


> Perhaps only another cyclist can relate to the joy of getting a new road bike, especially a Pinarello. It'll be really fun when you go on a group ride and watch the Trek and Cannondale owners drool. There is nothing wrong with either of these bikes, it's just that their not Pinarellos.
> 
> If you think your Quatro is responsive now, wait til you get a lighter set of wheels. Is that the easy fit model or regular. Looks like a 53? You can use a couple of bottle cages also. I'd go with black cages with red trim. Surprised the shop didn't throw in a couple.


Thank you for the compliments. Yesterday was my first ride and it was awesome. The shop was willing to throw in some cages, but instead I asked them to drop the price by $100. LOL. I will need to look for some nice black cages. 

As for wheels, I'm trying to save up for some Zipp 404's. 

Thank you.


----------



## shinntonic (Aug 1, 2011)

I'm sorry Bill. I did not answer your first question. This is a size 53 and not the "easy fit" version. I need to schedule an appointment with the shop to get a fitting done. 

Thanks
Dave


----------



## Bill Bikie (Jul 24, 2010)

*Not crazy about the flimsy resin cages*



shinntonic said:


> I will need to look for some nice black cages. Thank you.


I'm using the alloy Blackburn style cages. They're light and sturdy, and can be reformed to hold a bottle tighter. And...cheaper!


----------



## Bill Bikie (Jul 24, 2010)

*I went with Hed wheels*



aureliajulia said:


> Yes yes and yes! But I don't know what causes it. The geometry? Asymmetry? It's stable, responsive, comfortable, and fast. Definitely why I bought it.
> 
> I'm looking at custom wheels when I get ready to upgrade. There are several makers that friends have recommended. And you can get a great set for a surprisingly reasonable price.


Steve Hed sold me my first road bike, a Benotto 30+ years ago. Hed Wheels is also located in my home region of Minneapolis ans St. Paul. I went with the Hed Aedennes SL wheels. Not aero, but a tough "classics" style wheel. 

Hed is a pioneer in aero technology for bicycles.

There are other wheels that are just as good, maybe better, but I want to support Steve Hed and a local business.


----------



## Davidbshinn (Aug 29, 2012)

Sammy Leopold said:


> That's why I am looking at a set of Boyds...check out their website Boyd Cycling - High Performance Wheels You Can Afford
> They are a company but still small enough to feel custom. I have exchanged several emails with the owner Boyd Johnson, and he answered all of my questions and quickly too. A return email usually only takes a few hours and he answers in detail. The prices seem very reasonable for the weight. Since I don't have the need for carbon wheels, I am very interested in the Vitesse. What are you looking at? What do you think of the Fulcrum 5's that came on the bike?


Thanks for the Boyd's wheel recommendation. I will check out their site. As for the Fulcrum 5's, I think they're OK but nothing special. The other wheelset I'm looking at are the Mavic Kysrium SL.


----------



## tangerineowl (Sep 1, 2012)

I've been back to a bike shop four times now, just to look at the same bike/colour. Awesome!


----------



## dfstan (Oct 22, 2012)

oh my! she's a beauty


----------



## reig3 (Jul 7, 2012)

I will be joining the club soon. I just put a deposit on a 2012 ROKH with Force/Rival in the Movistar colors. Took it for a test ride Saturday, loved it.


----------



## whitesummer (Dec 2, 2012)

a beauty


----------

